# Check this out...!



## Mosti (May 17, 2011)

Man shoots nail into brain without noticing

BBC News - Man shoots nail into brain without noticing


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Maybe he needed more iron in his diet that's why he didn't notice.


----------



## Mosti (May 17, 2011)

jlord said:


> Maybe he needed more iron in his diet that's why he didn't notice.


loll!!

I dont own a nail gun and wasnt aware that they have a sensor that when over a flat surface it fires...dangerous stuff :fie:


----------



## TomE (Dec 17, 2010)

I believe the "sensor" might refer to a contact wire or foot that engaged when the gun hit his head.

The guns that I'm familiar with can be set to fire in sequence or contact trip.

In sequence the contact mechanism needs to be engaged first before triggering the gun to fire.

In trip mode the gun will fire upon contact with the surface with the trigger already engaged.

The gun should not fire at all if the trigger is not engaged in either mode.

The only gun I have that can fire without contacting a surface is a 23ga pinner but even then it has two triggers requiring both to be engaged before it will fire.

So the gun he uses is either one that I'm not familiar with, faulty or he's modified it to fire on contact by bypassing the trigger altogether.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Survival of the fittest.


----------



## digitless (Jan 28, 2012)

Yeah, I'm still scratching my head over how this happened in the first place. I mean just look at the circumstances:

(a.) How did the gun even go off in the first place? As TomE points out, there are many safety devices built into nail guns these days, so the guy had to have modified it somehow. Seems to me that most people would avoid this clown due to his lack of safety habits anyway.

(b.) How is it possible that a normal human being isn't incapacitated by a 3-inch nail embedded deep into their cranium? Now I've heard of people being insensitive before, but this dude takes the cake! Honestly, how many of his synapses are firing off in there for this to NOT be a problem?

At any rate, he's lucky he managed to cheat death this time, but I foresee a Darwin Award in his near future if he plans to keep this up. :wacko:


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

Actually this the second case of this that I have heard of, and then there was a soldier early on in the Iraq war who was stabbed in the temple, and continued to walk around until one of his buddies saw him and told him he had a knife in his head. The wounded soldier thought his buddy was joking, and when he found out the truth, he was escorted right to a hospital... He is fine, at least as of the writing of the article.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Hmm


----------



## LuckyNumber7 (Feb 4, 2012)

I can't believe he didn't feel that ??


----------

